# Gut Orientated Metaphor approach using hypnosis.



## gerbes (Sep 14, 2015)

A published audit by NHS Gastroenterologist Professor Peter Whorwell measured 250 IBS patients in Manchester and concluded that 80% of them showed improvement in their symptoms and overall well-being, lasting up to 5 years after treatment.

Did you know that in February 2008 The National Institute for Clinical Excellence (NICE), published guidance for GP's and Consultants, saying that there was good evidence that hypnotherapy was an effective treatment and that it could be recommended for chronic IBS as a psychological intervention.

"Imagine your gut as a river....." visualising your digestive system as a river may not seem the obvious way of treating your IBS, but being taught how to manage your gut with self-hypnosis is simple, effective and quick

Whilst not a cure for IBS, as a hypnotherapist specialising in Professor Whorwell's Gut Orientated Metaphor technique I have helped all clients achieve significant improvements in their bowel habits with both IBS-D & IBS-C. and using handy MP3 players to manage their gut at will.

AND OF COURSE, HYPNOSIS HAS NO SIDE EFFECTS!

Get your life back and google for more infomation

Such a shame that as with all alternative approaches, the Medical Authorities ignore such avenues of treatment.

If you live in West Sussex I offer a FREE Initial Consultation followed usually by 6 sessions, you can google me in

The Hypnotherapy Directory under IBS or BN17

Read the Testamonials and get your life back!

Geoff Erbes Dip Hyp Cert IBS.TGOM

[email protected]


----------

